# Discovery channel series “american guns” now casting in colorado



## metalflowersandy (Dec 8, 2011)

'American Guns', Featuring a Colorado Family Business Dealing
with Historic, One-of-a-Kind and Downright Cool Guns,
Now Looking for New "Customers"

The Wyatts are your typical suburban family... who just happened to own one of 
the premiere firearms facilities in the world. Rich Wyatt and his wife Renee own 
Gunsmoke, located outside Denver, Colorado, where they buy, sell and trade 
guns - from hand canons to hunting rifles. And if you don't see what you want, 
they'll build one for you - from nothing more than a block of metal. Gunsmoke 
has the largest and most experienced group of gunsmiths in the state. When 
the Wyatts aren't building or selling guns, they're shooting them. No gun leaves 
their shop without being test fired by the family first. They - and the one-of-a- 
kind and historic guns they make and sell - are featured in the hit Discovery 
series. And for anyone wishing that they could be the next custom gun owner - 
now is your chance.

The Discovery Channel and Gurney Productions are currently searching for gun 
enthusiasts who are in the market for a one-of-a-kind, specialized firearm. We 
are also looking for gun collectors, enthusiasts, buyers, sellers, and traders. 
Candidates must be US citizens, over the age of 18, and live within 
approximately 150 miles of Denver, CO. Interested candidates. For more 
information, or to apply for the chance to be featured on the series, please email [email protected] or visit metalflowersmedia.com.


----------

